# charcoal chimney starter on gas



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

Grillkohle-Anzünder CADAC Fire Express

http://www.bbq24.de/shop/article_ANZ...KAMIN-CADAC%26


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

What the heck is that thing???? Is it a europian chimmey with gas no doubt. You guys are just tring to make things that easy and quick maybe because your winters are alittle more harsher than ours.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

De meeste leden zullen niet de post of de website… begrijpen


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

translated for you Mark...

Wat heck is dat ding???? Is het een europian chimmey met gas zonder twijfel. U kerels tring enkel om dingen te maken die gemakkelijk en snel misschien omdat uw winters alittle ruwer zijn dan van ons.


----------



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

I have translated from German into English
hoping to help you

*FIRE EXPRESS CADAC*

Fire Express is a fast, convenient and simple procedures for lighting your charcoal (less than 15 minutes). It can hold up to 1.5 kg charcoal, robust and flexible design enables a compact storage. Fire Express uses a CADAC 500 grams or any other gas cartridge with EN 417 thread e.g.. the WEBER of (not included), which is bolted directly into the socket of fire Express.





* NOVELTY **



Item number ANZ chimney CADAC


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the "Redneck" version of that...Now, I put my weber charcoal chimney on my turkey burner and give that a couple of minutes...there is no muss, no fuss, and it really starts it quickly.  As an added bonus, there is no newspaper ashes floating around my pine trees (which always bothered me a little bit).

Before I used the leaf blower technique a couple of times as explained in this thread...give it a try some time, it is pretty cool when you shut the leaf blower off.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=83840


----------



## zapper (Nov 15, 2009)

BBQ Engineer

Funny, today is the first time I ever saw the turkey fryer used with a chiminey at a dutch oven class. I like the leaf blower idea too!

Hmmmm, I wonder what adding a little oxygen from the cutting rig would do?????????????


----------



## petesque (Nov 15, 2009)

I am with MBALLI3011. What is the hurry here not to mention my chimney starts in about the same amount of time. It must be the yankees on this forum that are in such a hurry and never learned the art of "all things come in their own time".


----------



## zapper (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually, to start my chiminey I use a homemade starter. I cut an ACT (acustical ceiling tile) into 2" x 2" squares and soak them in melted wax. To light one, I make a couple of cuts in a corner to kind of "fluff or splay" the corner and then light. I will be making another batch soon and this time I think I will include a little string as a starter wick so I don't have to whip out the knife and fluff the edge.


----------



## red stick bbq (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, but the carbon offset won't be worth it.


----------



## rickw (Dec 8, 2009)

I use the burner on my gas grill.


----------

